# My dog doesn't like getting "touched down there"



## Beaglelover324 (Sep 2, 2007)

I know this topic may sound kind of disturbing to some people, but I need to know. I was giving my dog a bath today and I was trying to wash her "private areas" and when I tried to wash them she just went ballistic on me. First I just scrubbed her near her butt and she just kind of growled, but then when I went to scrub near her tail and "private area" this is when she flipped out. She started barking at me and was kind of giving me this angry look. So I just decided not to wash her down there anymore. Is this normal in dogs? Because I do have another dog who is a male dog, and when I scrub that area with him- he doesn't seem to mind at all. But it's just with my female dog that seems to have a problem with it.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe you should start with a little cuddling ?


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

You don't need to wash her private part, because she will clean it herself. If the urine gets in the way, trim down some of her hair around it. I'm guessing that you washed it way too hard and it is hurting her. How would you like someone washing your private part with a soap? I bet it burns alot. Please don't do it. You can make it worse than better. Only clean her anus, but do it gently.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree, I don't do it with my male dog as I'm sure soap would burn. Plus he cleans himself down there daily so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Is this a new behavior? If so, take your dog to a vet. The behavior could be the result of an underlying medical problem. 

And yes, you do need to clean her private area periodically, otherwise, you risk infection. If it's not a medical problem, then you'll have to teach her why touching down there is beneficial. You'll have to teach this slowly and use lots of rewards.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

How old is your dog? Is she altered? If not maybe she is going into heat. Like everyone else said I wouldn't wash it either if she doesn't like it, but if you think maybe it needs to be clean time to time, maybe try getting a soft washcloth and some warm water and just wipe the area, and just take it step by step.

I personally wash my dogs down there when I bathe them. My golden doesn't mind, but my 5 month old doxie sometimes gets a little pissy with me.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

Why would soap (dog shampoo) burn a dog any more than human soap does a human? It doesn't, but a strong detergent not meant for use on dogs sure could!

Dogs don't need to be *scrubbed* on their more tender parts. If they don't have poop stuck to their bottoms, a light going over and a good rinse will do the job.

I agree, if gentle washing brings on a strong reaction there may be an underlying problem such as vaginitis or a full or impacted anal gland...

It seems that moderation might be the answer!


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

It sounds like her anal glands may need to be expressed.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

applesmom said:


> Why would soap (dog shampoo) burn a dog any more than human soap does a human? It doesn't, but a strong detergent not meant for use on dogs sure could!


Actually I have read that dog's genital areas are MUCH more sensitive than ours. And you are not actually supposed to use plain soap on your human genitals, it's too strong for those areas and putting soap there can LEAD to infections. Foreign substances except those approved specifically for using there shouldn't be in humans, and I would imagine in dogs.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ruling out health issues first, I would just start slowly desensitizing her to the idea of you having to clean her more 'sensitive' areas... 

And I agree with Apple, dog shampoos do not burn a dog anywhere...and I agree with Curb as well, in that keeping those areas clean, can aid in preventing infection. Scrubbed hard, yes, I can see a shampoo causing irritation, but it is more likely due to the scrubbing method. 

Start getting her used to you handling her 'everywhere' on her body...I would go with an "approach and retreat" type of method with this particular issue...

Start by rubbing her gently on her body...anywhere she is comfortable; then slowly move toward her 'problem area'...don't get all the way there before backing off again; keep getting closer by degrees, and by staying within her comfort zone...praise and treat often so she gets the idea that rubbing and staying calm get her awards, especially as you get closer and closer to her problem area.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

jesirose said:


> Actually I have read that dog's genital areas are MUCH more sensitive than ours. And you are not actually supposed to use plain soap on your human genitals, it's too strong for those areas and putting soap there can LEAD to infections. Foreign substances except those approved specifically for using there shouldn't be in humans, and I would imagine in dogs.


All of that's new to me! But I can't really debate it; other than to say I've never noticed a problem with dog shampoos on dogs or human soap on humans unless it gets into the eyes.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Rule out a medical problem first. Some dogs are "touchy" about being touched in certain places. For some, it's their feet. Usually, it's simply because they haven't been conditioned to accept handling of those areas, or, handling has been too rough, or prolonged. 

Sanitary areas do need to be cleaned, and using an appropriate shampoo for dogs is not going to burn, unless there's irritation or infection going on. 

My dogs trust me, and allow me to do what I will, anywhere on their bodies. I do admit that my male used to give me a wary look when I held his back leg up and shaved his shaft! LOL I have him lay down and roll back, now, so it's easier for me (and he falls asleep)! LOL


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

B-Line said:


> Maybe you should start with a little cuddling ?


LMAO! I was going to suggest taking her to dinner first.
Sorry...my humor gets the best of me at times. Too hard to hold back.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh no, I've been quoted.. Now I can never go back and edit the original post..
Of course I was teasing with an immature joke, but considering I pick up dog crap all day, sometimes puppy humor is needed.

I hope you find a solution Beaglelover. It is important to keep your dog clean in all areas. 

Maybe a little puppy porn might help ?? Beagles gone wild?
--- oops, there I go again.. LOL..


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

B-Line you and I would get along great. I'm glad that everyone gave some great advice, as I have none. But I was thinking..........
Never mind, lol


----------

